# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  سنسور مادون قرمز

## mnakhaeipoor

سلام دوستان
کسی تا به حال با سنسور دماسنج MLX90615 کار کرده؟
نمونه کد آرودینو براش هست ولی برای Raspberry نمیدونم چجوری ازش دیتا بگیرم

----------

